# Some New Pics of My Crew!



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Odie @ 7 mo. 35lbs - 








This is my ALL time fave pic of him - 









Brown's Pimpin Pipin aka Pip @ 4mo and 13lbs - 

















ROses & Thorns Persephone aka Peri @ 5wks - 
Her first meal of kibble - 

















And just a few of my fave pics of the boys together and I do not pick Peri up til next weekend 








They are on each other like this all the time - 









ANd just a funny one of Odie -


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Odie is looking sooooo good Tye!! 
Love that boy.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Awww they are looking cute as ever Tye!Odie is growing up to be such a handsome boy!I can't wait to see updated pics of your new addition when you get her!She looks to be a looker already!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

EckoMac said:


> Odie is looking sooooo good Tye!!
> Love that boy.


Thanks girl, he is getting so big and maturing so nicely, I am soooo very happy with him.  Hugs



dixieland said:


> Awww they are looking cute as ever Tye!Odie is growing up to be such a handsome boy!I can't wait to see updated pics of your new addition when you get her!She looks to be a looker already!


Thanks Lisa, Odie is such a card, oy cracks me up everyday. And I think Peri is gonna be a shwo stopper as well, Loretta says she is a whiney bitch and has an attitude already


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I don't know why but the first thing that came to my mind when I read your post was No whiny bitches allowed!lol
I hope she works out for you,I know you got big plans for the future


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahaha Loretta says I deserve her, lmaooo. And Ido have big plans, I just hope they all come together like I want them too, points and CH first then health tests and some other titles


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

YAY nice looking crew you ahve. Can't wait to see your new pup grow, love the mask. Odie and Pip crack me up on the couch!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pics Tye  The pups look great and Congrats on the new girl she's adorable!


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice pics! Odie sure is maturing nicely. Miss the chats lady! Hope all is well <3 Happy holidays


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

They look great Tye, can't wait to see more of the new pup


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Both the little goobers are looking good Tye girl! Nice job with them... :cheers:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

ames said:


> YAY nice looking crew you ahve. Can't wait to see your new pup grow, love the mask. Odie and Pip crack me up on the couch!


Thanks Amy, I think Peri is gonna be awesome, I can't wait to pick her up  And the boy slove going to the b/f's shop, he spoils them, lol



kg420 said:


> Great pics Tye  The pups look great and Congrats on the new girl she's adorable![/QUOTE[
> 
> Thank you Krystal, I am wuite pleased with my decisions on my pups
> 
> ...


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

they are all so cute I dont even think I can pick a fav lol, but pip is pretty darn cute. What are the plans for these guys? showing? weight pull?


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Yes all three will be shown, I am thinking of WP for Pip and Peri, not sure about Odie just yet, but I would LOVE to get him into SAR or trackin, boy has got a hell of a nose on him, lol. Thanks Angel


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Haha! Odie is too darn cute!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks girl, he cracks me up


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Odie is getting so big! I love that little guy. He is super adorable!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Great pics Tye as always! Crew is looking good and to cute


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

great pics girl... odie is gettin so big!!!! but hes still so darn cute


----------



## Logan (Jul 19, 2010)

Great pic's, but i got a or two  question.
2 unneutered males in one house and then ad a female to it ? And all are under one year ?


----------



## texasgame (Oct 4, 2011)

Logan said:


> Great pic's, but i got a or two  question.
> 2 unneutered males in one house and then ad a female to it ? And all are under one year ?


Depending on the animal and its different with each individual, DA (dog aggression) doesn't usually show up till around 8 months to a year. Some sooner than others, some dogs live together for years before it kicks in and it doesn't always happen. Due to these dogs history which if you are a true fancier of the breed you know DA will never be bred out. It is instilled in them like the need to breathe. You never know what will trigger it, usually little things. But this is one thing you accept with this breed, being a responsible owner which i know the op is they will have no problem. If you are experienced with the breed and good at reading body language sometimes you can pick up signs that its time to start crate and rotate. For more info on that do a search in the box at the top of the screen. I'm sure the op likely stated has big plans with these dogs so they wouldn't want anything happening to them like a kennel scrap. This is the kind of person we need more of in this breed, and I applaud them (apbtmom):clap::clap::clap:!!! I'm going to stop now or I will continue to ramble over the same subject and probably squeeze a few others off topic in lol. I hope I helped you with your question.


----------



## texasgame (Oct 4, 2011)

Obw your dogs look great. I look forward to watching for them in the near future, I wish you great success with your future endeavors with this wonderful breed.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow I missed these pics...sorry 4 being late to the party Tye lol

Your pack looks great!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

aimee235 said:


> Odie is getting so big! I love that little guy. He is super adorable!


Thanks Aimee, he is 39lbs at 8 1/2mo. old. He is maturing so nicely 



Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Great pics Tye as always! Crew is looking good and to cute


Thanks Shanon, I am so pelased with them all F



circlemkennels said:


> great pics girl... odie is gettin so big!!!! but hes still so darn cute


heheh Jessie he is a total stinker and yes he is gettin big 



Logan said:


> Great pic's, but i got a or two  question.
> 2 unneutered males in one house and then ad a female to it ? And all are under one year ?


Yep I am no newb to this breed, I know that my boys will NOT always get along, crate and rotate will be a must soon but for right NOW they get along and yes they are all under a year. 



texasgame said:


> Depending on the animal and its different with each individual, DA (dog aggression) doesn't usually show up till around 8 months to a year. Some sooner than others, some dogs live together for years before it kicks in and it doesn't always happen. Due to these dogs history which if you are a true fancier of the breed you know DA will never be bred out. It is instilled in them like the need to breathe. You never know what will trigger it, usually little things. But this is one thing you accept with this breed, being a responsible owner which i know the op is they will have no problem. If you are experienced with the breed and good at reading body language sometimes you can pick up signs that its time to start crate and rotate. For more info on that do a search in the box at the top of the screen. I'm sure the op likely stated has big plans with these dogs so they wouldn't want anything happening to them like a kennel scrap. This is the kind of person we need more of in this breed, and I applaud them (apbtmom):clap::clap::clap:!!! I'm going to stop now or I will continue to ramble over the same subject and probably squeeze a few others off topic in lol. I hope I helped you with your question.





texasgame said:


> Obw your dogs look great. I look forward to watching for them in the near future, I wish you great success with your future endeavors with this wonderful breed.


Thank you for this, I appreciate it, I am sure we will see you at a competition or two int he future, if so say hi, I am not hard to miss  Plus I am the only chick name Tye 



NoWuCmE... said:


> Wow I missed these pics...sorry 4 being late to the party Tye lol
> 
> Your pack looks great!!!


awww thanks Ray, I am lovin how they are turning out


----------



## Muttkip (Nov 8, 2009)

I love them but where is Orion?!


----------



## Logan (Jul 19, 2010)

texasgame said:


> Depending on the animal and its different with each individual, DA (dog aggression) doesn't usually show up till around 8 months to a year. Some sooner than others, some dogs live together for years before it kicks in and it doesn't always happen. Due to these dogs history which if you are a true fancier of the breed you know DA will never be bred out. It is instilled in them like the need to breathe. You never know what will trigger it, usually little things. But this is one thing you accept with this breed, being a responsible owner which i know the op is they will have no problem. If you are experienced with the breed and good at reading body language sometimes you can pick up signs that its time to start crate and rotate. For more info on that do a search in the box at the top of the screen. I'm sure the op likely stated has big plans with these dogs so they wouldn't want anything happening to them like a kennel scrap. This is the kind of person we need more of in this breed, and I applaud them (apbtmom):clap::clap::clap:!!! I'm going to stop now or I will continue to ramble over the same subject and probably squeeze a few others off topic in lol. I hope I helped you with your question.


Thanks for answering my question and to be honest i wasn't even thinking of DA , more of the same sex agression and thats not only a breed specific thing. I know a lot of you crate and rotate, i'm not a big fan of it, but i know everybody will do what they think, is the right thing or so i hope


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Muttkip said:


> I love them but where is Orion?!


Orion lives with my ex now girl, he took him when we split and I don't get to see him anymore 



Logan said:


> Thanks for answering my question and to be honest i wasn't even thinking of DA , more of the same sex agression and thats not only a breed specific thing. I know a lot of you crate and rotate, i'm not a big fan of it, but i know everybody will do what they think, is the right thing or so i hope


See I think about DA, same sex or not, I do not do chain spots, can't actually, no room for that, and I would rather crate and rotate when I need too than end up with an accident on my hands, I do know what I am doing


----------

